# solution to removing rust where sand paper won't fit



## woolsey10 (Oct 18, 2011)

i'm sanding the under side of my trunk lid right now and there is some surface rust in the seem where the outside piece folds over the bottom piece. i can't get to it with sand paper and i don't have a sand blaster so i'm wondering if there is a solution to removing this rust. my local auto parts has rost oleum rust stripper, does anyone have experience with this and if so would that be a remedy to my problem?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Wire wheel?


----------



## skurfan (Sep 19, 2012)

Can a Dremel help you? Very tedious but helpful in tight areas. Or if it's up under, hit it with rust converter.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Try a product called Ospho, treat the metal and then spray with an epoxy sealer/primer.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Flip the lid around so it runs into the seam and not just wipe it on the seam..


----------

